# New Apisto/Ram Video!



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys! so I have moved some of the fry around and paired some up that have the best colours etc. Anyways I put together this video and I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Kelly. there are a few of us would like to do a group buy. One of us will pick it up. Is this ok with you?

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37380


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey there thats fine! sorry for the late response.


----------

